# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Why blacks don't do business with black businesses

## Calypso Jones

http://theblackness.net/why-dont-bla...ck-businesses/

----------


## Sentinel

Blacks do support black businesses.  Maybe the article should have the theme of why do blacks not support black businesses exclusively.  Black culture is the strongest manifestation of racism on the planet.

Finally, we get to it, "Buy Black as much as possible".

----------


## countryboy

Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?

----------


## patrickt

It depends on the business. Blacks do patronize black barber shops and beauty shops. Blacks patronize black funeral parlors. They will go to restaurants and bars owned by blacks. But, when it comes to banks and insurance companies they tend to go with white-owned businesses. They clearly patronize black politicians regardless of how bad they are.

I live in Mexico and people have asked me for advice on buying computers. We used to have a company in Monterrey which produced a good PC. People went with IBM, HP, Sony, whatever and avoided the Alaska. Why? Within memory Mexico had laws that restricted foreign competition. Mexican goods got a reputation for being shoddy and second-rate and the reputation was well deserved. They haven't lived it down and Mexicans equate "made in Mexico" as a negative if it's for a Mexican company. Volkswagens made in Mexico sell well. The first laser mouse was made in Mexico, but I couldn't get one here for months, but it was made for Microsoft so it was okay.

Consumer preferences are a mystery.

----------


## Hansel

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


It reminds me of the local yokels saying to buy local. If the local merchants have the selection, the quality, an a competitive price then I will buy local, but otherwise I will go to larger town to do my shopping.

Those of you who live in a major urban area probably don't realize why folks from the sticks go to town to shop rather then shopping at home. It is a form of entertainment, like window shopping at Christmas time. My wife and I travel to a larger town once a week where I get my allergy shots and we then shop and dine out at a nice venue.  Little towns cannot usually support the upscale restaurants like Olive Garden, Applebees and the like.  We also take advantage of the places like Sams Club and Wallys.   

I live in north central Kansas, and nearby Salina is a magnet for much of the state.  People come in from a hundred miles or more to see medical specialists or to shop and play. My folks lived in a little town of 400, now probably 200, which was my boyhood home. They made the 25 mile trip to Salina at least twice a week in the off season months (Dad was a farmer.) to shop and hit the fast food joints. Bless their hearts, they could not afford the nicer eating places.  Like us,  they probably spent more on pet food than they spent on themselves.

If it were not for television life in the little dumps would really be the pits.  Well, almost, as they are usually Gardens of Eden. Plenty of fertile people around. No motel rooms but plenty of country roads and grave yards for making out. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

countryboy (03-01-2014),fyrenza (03-01-2014)

----------


## Hansel

> http://theblackness.net/why-dont-bla...ck-businesses/


There are probably exceptions to the rule, but from what  I have seen most black people are not cut out to be merchants, or to even own much property other than a nice automobile.  It is just not their forte as they are born clowns and prefer to entertain others.  Note the number of black athletes versus those as owners of businesses.  

Blacks like stylish clothing, nice cars, booze, and living high on the hog.  The downside of this lifestyle is that they have nothing to fall back on when the chips are down. When your stars fade and you don't even have a home of your own then you are at the mercy of uncaring greedy landlords.  For some people this maybe the best deal because they wouldn't take care of a home if you gave them one That is just not their thing to do.

If blacks do own a retail outlet it will most likely be a specialty restaurant such as a barbecue place. That seems to interest them, and some have a very nice product with plenty of customers.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-01-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


It got Obama elected.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-01-2014)

----------


## countryboy

> It got Obama elected.


No idea what you're talking about. I'm talking about you and your ilk's obsession with race.

----------


## countryboy

> There are probably exceptions to the rule, but from what  I have seen most black people are not cut out to be merchants, or to even own much property other than a nice automobile.  It is just not their forte as they are born clowns and prefer to entertain others.  Note the number of black athletes versus those as owners of businesses.  
> 
> Blacks like stylish clothing, nice cars, booze, and living high on the hog.  The downside of this lifestyle is that they have nothing to fall back on when the chips are down. When your stars fade and you don't even have a home of your own then you are at the mercy of uncaring greedy landlords.  For some people this maybe the best deal because they wouldn't take care of a home if you gave them one That is just not their thing to do.
> 
> If blacks do own a retail outlet it will most likely be a specialty restaurant such as a barbecue place. That seems to interest them, and some have a very nice product with plenty of customers.


One of the silliest posts I've ever seen, and considering your post count, that's saying a lot.  :Lame:

----------


## Hansel

> One of the silliest posts I've ever seen, and considering your post count, that's saying a lot.


Prove me wrong or STFU.

----------

Rudy2D (03-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


Obsession, no. Concern? Justified.

----------


## countryboy

> Prove me wrong or STFU.


That's odd, I thought your post was made by Glock, or I probably wouldn't have been so harsh. Considering I repped your post before that. But still, your broad brush is a silly mischaracterization of "blacks". What's to prove? Saying "blacks are blah blah blah" is silly of it's own accord. It needs no proof, as your mischaracerization is readily apparent to even the most casual of observers. Maybe you just need to get out more.

----------


## countryboy

> Obsession, no. Concern? Justified.


Maybe with you it's concern, but with others here it's obviously an obsession. 
And I noticed nobody is willing to answer my question. Telling.....

----------


## Hansel

> One of the silliest posts I've ever seen, and considering your post count, that's saying a lot.


As I had pointed out, there are exceptions to the rule. In my little town, as an example, there is a black guy who owned a small truck line but most  black people in this town work for an employer.  There is nothing wrong with doing that as I also worked for others before retiring. I was merely voicing my opinion based on 75 years of living out here where the rubber meets the road.

----------


## Hansel

This is not my first rodeo and I want to dispel any misimpression that I have always lived in this little hick town. In fact I hope to move back to the 
Dallas area this year.  I have spent a number of years in college towns going to school and have met a variety of races and cultures while there. I have lived and worked in Biloxi, Miss., Omaha, Ne. (on two occasions), Norman, Ok., Dover, Del., Springfield, Ill., Manassass, Va. while consulting in WDC about 3 blocks from the WH, and in the greater Dallas area.

I have worked with blacks, Jews, Asians, and Latinos as well as whites so I have some feel for how people of various ethnic backgrounds live and think and what their interests are.

I worked as an electronic technician in the USAF, working on airborne electronic navigation equipment such as radar sets, and worked as an analyst programmer in the Dallas area for 27 years, so I have had a pretty good exposure to a variety of people types.

----------


## Hansel

> Obsession, no. Concern? Justified.


Right, when they threaten our culture and standards of behavior then anyone who is not comatose will likely be concerned.

----------


## Matalese

> It got Obama elected.



Pow!

----------

Calypso Jones (03-01-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> Maybe with you it's concern, but with others here it's obviously an obsession. 
> And I noticed nobody is willing to answer my question. Telling.....


Your question is one sided, have you ever spent a day at M S N B C ? Obsession? They'll give you obsession about race.

----------


## Matalese

The whole country is obsessed about race. Know who you can thank? Obama, Holder and the democrats.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-01-2014),fyrenza (03-01-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-01-2014)

----------


## countryboy

> Your question is one sided, have you ever spent a day at M S N B C ? Obsession? They'll give you obsession about race.


I never said libs weren't obsessed with race. Just pointing out how more than a few here are overly concerned about what blacks do, and about preserving the "white race". Which is not to say we as a society shouldn't be concerned about crime. But my question was, do you think this obsession with race is helpful? How is that one sided? Racism knows no partisan bounds.

----------


## Matalese

> I never said libs weren't obsessed with race. Just pointing out how more than a few here are overly concerned about what blacks do, and about preserving the "white race". Which is not to say we as a society shouldn't be concerned about crime. But my question was, do you think this obsession with race is helpful? How is that one sided? Racism knows no partisan bounds.


I suggest you spend an entire day at M S N B C then you'll know where I'm coming from. This obsession about race isn't designed by white people.

----------


## QuaseMarco

I'm in a training class that is 80% black and they are all about calling each other ****** and negro etc..... they tone it down around me .... seems like they're ashamed to talk like that in front of someone who is straight laced and white. It appears to me that many black people have a really poor self image.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Maybe with you it's concern, but with others here it's obviously an obsession. 
> And I noticed nobody is willing to answer my question. Telling.....


is it obsession that drives the black panthers to publicly call for the killing of any and all whites?  

is it obsession that drives race pimps who earn their living off dividing the races? [al sharpton, louis farrakahn, jesse jackson etc.and last but not least, our pres. obama]

is it obsession that downplays the huge disparity between crime committed by 12% of the population, yet falsely accuses 40% [example zimmerman being white] of the same thing? [being racist]?

why do people find it so uncomfortable to talk [civily] about race relations and instead would rather ignore the elephant in the room?

blacks have a problem with crime, all govenment and state statistics show this to be the case, and blacks are far more likely to commit violent crime against whites vs the number of whites committing crimes against blacks...

is this to be ignored?

i dont think so.

to ignore such a huge problem on the grounds some find it uncomfortable could easily be considered "racist", and ignorant...

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


Obama and Holder put it front and center in our faces and have been egging on a race war.

----------



----------


## Perianne

> Just pointing out how more than a few here are overly concerned about...preserving the "white race".


As probably one of the most racially-pure people on here, yes, I am concerned about it.  I am not sure why that is a problem?

----------


## pragmatic

> http://theblackness.net/why-dont-bla...ck-businesses/


Interesting article.  Thanks.

(subscribe...)

----------


## countryboy

> I suggest you spend an entire day at M S N B C then you'll know where I'm coming from. This obsession about race isn't designed by white people.


It's not "designed" by anyone. And even if it were, does that excuse abhorrent behavior by whites?

----------


## countryboy

> is it obsession that drives the black panthers to publicly call for the killing of any and all whites?  
> 
> is it obsession that drives race pimps who earn their living off dividing the races? [al sharpton, louis farrakahn, jesse jackson etc.and last but not least, our pres. obama]
> 
> is it obsession that downplays the huge disparity between crime committed by 12% of the population, yet falsely accuses 40% [example zimmerman being white] of the same thing? [being racist]?
> 
> why do people find it so uncomfortable to talk [civily] about race relations and instead would rather ignore the elephant in the room?
> 
> blacks have a problem with crime, all govenment and state statistics show this to be the case, and blacks are far more likely to commit violent crime against whites vs the number of whites committing crimes against blacks...
> ...


Where did I say to ignore criminal behavior? I didn't, in fact, I said exactly the opposite.

----------


## countryboy

> Obama and Holder put it front and center in our faces and have been egging on a race war.


I don't dispute that. What does that have to do with my question?

----------


## countryboy

> As probably one of the most racially-pure people on here, yes, I am concerned about it.  I am not sure why that is a problem?


Then I can't help you.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Where did I say to ignore criminal behavior? I didn't, in fact, I said exactly the opposite.


criminal behavior is only ONE of the problems i posed..

you have ignored the others...why?

----------


## Rutabaga

> It's not "designed" by anyone. And even if it were, does *that excuse abhorrent behavior by whites?*


*
*
as compared to blacks, what would that be?

----------


## Rutabaga

> I don't dispute that. What does that have to do with my question?


your question was if questioning actions by blacks was helpful..

if it brings an understanding of their actions, then yes..

but if it only divides as in the case of our pres. and his minions, the black hate groups etc. then,,,, no..

but thats does not mean anyone should ignore any of it...

----------


## fyrenza

I think it's only "helpful" from the standpoint that we use stats based upon it.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

Why are African Americans monolithic politically?

----------


## fyrenza

I don't know ~ perhaps the same reason most Texans vote for the dude from Texas?

----------


## countryboy

> your question was if questioning actions by blacks was helpful..
> 
> if it brings an understanding of their actions, then yes..
> 
> but if it only divides as in the case of our pres. and his minions, the black hate groups etc. then,,,, no..
> 
> but thats does not mean anyone should ignore any of it...


That was not my question at all. Try again.

----------


## countryboy

> criminal behavior is only ONE of the problems i posed..
> 
> you have ignored the others...why?


I have ignored nothing. Racist behavior of any kind is abhorrent.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I think it's only "helpful" from the standpoint that we use stats based upon it.


please clarify..

----------


## Dan40

> It reminds me of the local yokels saying to buy local. If the local merchants have the selection, the quality, an a competitive price then I will buy local, but otherwise I will go to larger town to do my shopping.
> 
> Those of you who live in a major urban area probably don't realize why folks from the sticks go to town to shop rather then shopping at home. It is a form of entertainment, like window shopping at Christmas time. My wife and I travel to a larger town once a week where I get my allergy shots and we then shop and dine out at a nice venue. Little towns cannot usually support the upscale restaurants like Olive Garden, Applebees and the like. We also take advantage of the places like Sams Club and Wallys. 
> 
> I live in north central Kansas, and nearby Salina is a magnet for much of the state. People come in from a hundred miles or more to see medical specialists or to shop and play. My folks lived in a little town of 400, now probably 200, which was my boyhood home. They made the 25 mile trip to Salina at least twice a week in the off season months (Dad was a farmer.) to shop and hit the fast food joints. Bless their hearts, they could not afford the nicer eating places. Like us, they probably spent more on pet food than they spent on themselves.
> 
> If it were not for television life in the little dumps would really be the pits. Well, almost, as they are usually Gardens of Eden. Plenty of fertile people around. No motel rooms but plenty of country roads and grave yards for making out.



Olive Garden and Applebee's are "upscale?"

jesus H. christ!!

----------


## Rutabaga

> I have ignored nothing. *Racist behavior of any kind is abhorrent.*


*
*
you ignored it until NOW..

----------


## Rutabaga

> That was not my question at all. Try again.


then what WAS the meaning of your question?

----------


## Rutabaga

> It's not "designed" by anyone. And even if it were, does that *excuse abhorrent behavior by whites?*


and you have yet to answer my earlier question to your quote.


"as compared to blacks, what would that be?"

----------


## DonGlock26

> No idea what you're talking about. I'm talking about you and your ilk's obsession with race.


Obama is a race-bating Democrat from the obstructed bowel of the Democrat party- Chicago. 

Do you think the NAACP is obsessed with race? How about the Southern Poverty Law Center? The ACLU? The Justice Dept's civil right division?

----------



----------


## fyrenza

> please clarify..


In our crime stats, as well as in the medical fields, we segregate things into "like"s ~

women get breast cancer much more than men, though BOTH sexes have breasts;
black folks get sickle cell anemia more than white folks,
are two examples of medical research leading to improved care.

So far, we haven't used crime stats for anything beyond pinpointing problems,
because of the hysterical response just trying to LOOK at the problem creates;
just throwing money at it and ignoring it 
aren't allowing any true advances in research,
which _could_ help us to find a REAL solution.

----------


## Perianne

> As probably one of the most racially-pure people on here, yes, I am concerned about it.  I am not sure why that is a problem?





> Then I can't help you.


I'm not following you.  What do you want to help me with?

----------


## Rutabaga

> In our crime stats, as well as in the medical fields, we segregate things into "like"s ~
> 
> women get breast cancer much more than men, though BOTH sexes have breasts;
> black folks get sickle cell anemia more than white folks,
> are two examples of medical research leading to improved care.
> 
> So far, we haven't used crime stats for anything beyond pinpointing problems,
> *because of the hysterical response just trying to LOOK at the problem creates*;
> just throwing money at it and ignoring it 
> ...


thats my point..why do many say its racist to point to obvious racial problems?

i see this far, far, more often from liberals who wish to ignore the statisics and shut down any conversation on it...like ignoring it will make it go away..[or even worse, hope it never goes away]...

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'm not following you.  What do you want to help me with?


difficult questions are difficult to answer...

----------


## Rutabaga

ONE of the reasons i joined this site was BECAUSE it allows discussions on very pertinent issues that we all face today..

if i suspect that changes, i will leave here as well.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Olive Garden and Applebee's are "upscale?"
> 
> jesus H. christ!!*



9253c5b2e9520394d06ef32b9764c42b71939dc83beca8333814a4bbed6265ab.jpg

----------


## countryboy

> [/B]
> you ignored it until NOW..


Mountain out of a molehill much?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Mountain out of a molehill much?


your avoiding a whole lot of questions.

are they too difficult to understand?

do you have a *watch*?
what time is it *man*?

----------


## Hansel

> Attachment 2832


Out in the sticks they are, compared to the local blue collar diners. It took years for these franchises to come into this area because the volume of trade was not there to support them.  We also have Logan's Steakhouse and  Red Lobster, and these two are, with Olive Garden, owned by the same corp. I understand the company is in trouble and may start closing stores.

One might say we are culturally challenged.   :Headbang:

----------

fyrenza (03-01-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Out in the sticks they are, compared to the local blue collar diners. It took years for these franchises to come into this area because the volume of trade was not there to support them.  We also have Logan's Steakhouse and  Red Lobster, and these two are, with Olive Garden, owned by the same corp. I understand the company is in trouble and may start closing stores.
> 
> One might say we are culturally challenged.



i think what the poster was saying [in my estimation] was olive garden is to italian food as much as taco bell is to mexican..red lobster is to fresh seafood as much as appelbys is to fine dining..

but i like them all for different reasons..

----------


## countryboy

> your avoiding a whole lot of questions.
> 
> are they too difficult to understand?
> 
> do you have a *watch*?
> what time is it *man*?


I seriously doubt you could convey an idea that would be difficult for me to understand. I've been cutting wood all day and sneaking a post in here and there. Forgive me for having shit to do.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

fyrenza (03-01-2014),Perianne (03-01-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I seriously doubt you could convey an idea that would be difficult for me to understand. I've been cutting wood all day and sneaking a post in here and there. Forgive me for having shit to do.


fair enough...

but you still havent answered the questions, thats why i asked if they were difficult..but no matter, its unimportant...didnt mean to offend...i can just draw my own conclusions as to why...

fair enough?

----------


## Rudy2D

> Olive Garden and Applebee's are "upscale?"
> 
> jesus H. christ!!


It's all relative.  If you live in the ghetto--Golden Corral is "upscale."

----------

Roadmaster (03-01-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> countryboy[/B]  "Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?"






> CBHype[/B]                                      Obama and Holder put it front and center in our faces and have been egging on a race war.






> I don't dispute that. What does that have to do with my question?


It is an answer to your question. Obama and Holder ARE obsessed with their race. They are in the highest offices of our land. It does not appear that they have been helpful to our country with respect to race relations.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> It's all relative.  If you live in the ghetto--Golden Corral is "upscale."


 Before I reached High School I thought Pizza Hut was. :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (03-01-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Any place where spitting on the floor is not allowed is a high-class place.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful.   well.   What is the origin of this obsession?   I think it is with Obama and his DoJ HOlder.   I mean it was a force to be reckoned with but ignored so whites didn't realize it was going on...oh occasionally a particularly heinous crime would require reporting so as not to make the media look totally incompetent or worse, biased.     I guess we could continue to ignore the knock out game, court judgements, corrupt politicians in particular the protected black ones, black on white murder, black on white crime, blacks making openly anti-white, racist, violence promoting remarks, DoJ influence and Obama statements but then...we would be really stupid wouldn't we?

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

as i said earlier,,difficult questions are difficult to answer...

----------


## Rudy2D

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


Those whose culture is antithetical to that of the European majority need to be identified; but it is not an "obsession;" it is a tactical necessity.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> Do you people think this obsession with race is helpful?


We presently are heavily burdened by an unqualified, inexperienced, incompetent president for the singular reason that liberals and blacks are obsessed with race.

----------



----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> I don't know ~ perhaps the same reason most Texans vote for the dude from Texas?


Tribalism.

----------


## Hansel

> We presently are heavily burdened by an unqualified, inexperienced, incompetent president for the singular reason that liberals and blacks are obsessed with race.


It appears to be a struggle for dominance.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> As probably one of the most racially-pure people on here, yes, I am concerned about it.  I am not sure why that is a problem?


Racial purity is a myth, Peri. You're way better than that.

----------


## Brewski

> Racial purity is a myth, Peri. You're way better than that.


How about for Jews, who I believe are your people?  




I guess race mixing is only good for the goyim.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> How about for Jews, who I believe are your people?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess race mixing is only good for the goyim.


What makes you think I'm Jewish?

----------


## Brewski

> What makes you think I'm Jewish?


Why deny it?




> Greek-Albanians on my mother's side. My father is of Italian Jewish origin, but his clan renounced their faith a long time back. To use the entirely un-PC definition, I'm Mediterranean white.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> Why deny it?


Considering nobody's been practicing the faith for a good eighty years, I'm as Jewish as I am Italian.

You can tell me, categorically, that you don't have a drop of Israelite blood in your veins? That's a rarity.

----------


## Brewski

> Considering nobody's been practicing the faith for a good eighty years, I'm as Jewish as I am Italian.
> 
> You can tell me, categorically, that you don't have a drop of Israelite blood in your veins? That's a rarity.


There are a lot of secular Jews who are still nationalists with a penchant for Bolshevism and/or Marxism.  Leon Trotsky, to name one.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> There are a lot of secular Jews who are still nationalists with a penchant for Bolshevism and/or Marxism.  Leon Trotsky, to name one.


I'm not Leon Trotsky.

----------


## countryboy

> I'm not Leon Trotsky.


Are you certain? Lol.....

----------


## Brewski

> I'm not Leon Trotsky.


Of course not, you're just a fellow "radical socialist".

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> Of course not, you're just a fellow "radical socialist".


That's cute, you've memorized half my posts.

----------


## Brewski

> That's cute, you've memorized half my posts.


It helps to have a good memory when dealing with progressives.  They like to play word games and deceive.

----------


## Dan40

> It helps to have a good memory when dealing with progressives. They like to play word games and deceive.


Correction, they don't play, they only deceive.  Intentionally, constantly.  But you know that.

----------

Perianne (03-03-2014)

----------

